# Ir a por algo



## mysunrise

Hola.

En la frase: "Voy a por pan."
¿hay algunas palabras que se omiten?

Me interesa saber si es un modo de habla coloquial, en la que frecuentemente omitimos palabras por velocidad y a propósito.

Enfocamos entre a y por, que es el punto de mi duda.
Gracias.


----------



## Xiscomx

La RAE lo expone de forma muy elocuente:
*Ir por agua o ir a por agua*
El uso de la secuencia de preposiciones a por tras verbos que indican movimiento, como ir, venir, volver, salir, etc., con el sentido de ‘en busca de’, es hoy normal en el español de España, donde es corriente decir Ve a por agua, Salgo a por el pan, Volvió a por el paraguas. En el español de América, en cambio, este uso se percibe como anómalo y sigue siendo general allí el empleo exclusivo, en estos casos, de la preposición por: Ve por agua, Salgo por el pan, Volvió por el paraguas.
No hay razones lingüísticas para condenar el uso de a por, tan legítimo como el de otras combinaciones de preposiciones nunca censuradas, como para con, de entre, por entre, tras de, de por, etc. La secuencia a por (documentada ya en textos españoles de los siglos xvi y xvii) se explica por el cruce de las estructuras ir a un lugar(complemento de dirección) e ir por algo o alguien (‘en busca de’), ya que en esta última está también presente la idea de ‘movimiento hacia’.
Por otra parte, el uso de ambas preposiciones, frente al empleo aislado de por, resuelve en muchos casos problemas de ambigüedad; así, la oración Voy por mi hijopuede significar ‘voy a buscar a mi hijo’, ‘voy en lugar de mi hijo’, ‘voy en favor o por el bien de mi hijo’ o ‘voy porque me lo ha pedido mi hijo’; mientras que la oración Voy a por mi hijo solo puede significar ‘voy a buscar a mi hijo’.


----------



## gato radioso

Siempre nos dijeron en la escuela que "a por" era incorrecto y propio de gente poco culta, cuando era algo oído cien veces al día.
Celebro que haya desaparecido ese puritanismo del cual nadie daba una argumentación lógica.
Siempre me pareció una forma útil y necesaria, precisamente por las razones que Xisco apuntó.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

gato radioso said:


> Siempre nos dijeron en la escuela que "a por" era incorrecto y propio de gente poco culta, cuando era algo oído cien veces al día.


A mí nunca me han dicho eso.


----------



## gato radioso

Si, pues dependerá de la situación supongo...de hecho venía hasta en el libro de texto como vulgarismo, semejante a:
_Arradio
Habian dos niños
Pienso de que..._
y otras barbaridades


----------



## gvergara

Yo entiendo que ese uso de _a por_ es típicamente español, puedo estar equivocado, pero no recuerdo haberlo escuchado en otra variedad de español. Lo que sí he escuchado que en español se desaconseja el uso de dos preposiciones juntas cuando una de ellas es innecesaria. Acá en Chile no tenemos el _a por_, nadie lo dice, pero sí el _para con _como sinónimo de _hacia _(Él se portó muy bien para con mi familia). No es un uso súper común, pero sí se escucha de repente. Yo personalmente lo evito.


----------



## Rocko!

Por aquí tampoco se puede decir un "ir a por".
Es bueno saber que se usa mucho y que es aceptado por la RAE, pero también es bueno que se sepa que suena mal (más allá de anómalo) en algunos países, como por ejemplo, en México.


----------



## Seelewig

gato radioso said:


> ...de hecho venía hasta en el libro de texto como vulgarismo, semejante a:
> _Arradio
> Habian dos niños
> Pienso de que..._


Qué extraño. ¿Estaba editado en España? 

Los hilos sobre "a por" siempre son instructivos y entretenidos, *mysunrise*: 
A por agua 
a por ellos (España) 

Saludos.


----------



## Rocko!

Seelewig said:


> Los hilos sobre "a por"


Despúes de leer la pregunta que hizo @Pinairun *allá *sobre una "aversión", quisiera mencionar que mi post #7, *aquí*, en este hilo, sobre que suena mal, lo hice en referencia a que suena o sonaría mal que lo diga un mexicano, porque si la dice un extranjero, no puede sonar mal, ya que se consideraría que son expresiones de otro país.


----------



## Xiscomx

Entresaco el punto final de mi #2:


Xiscomx said:


> Por otra parte, el uso de ambas preposiciones, frente al empleo aislado de por, resuelve en muchos casos problemas de ambigüedad; así, la oración _*Voy por mi hijo*_ puede significar ‘voy a buscar a mi hijo’, ‘voy en lugar de mi hijo’, ‘voy en favor o por el bien de mi hijo’ o ‘voy porque me lo ha pedido mi hijo’; mientras que la oración _*Voy a por mi hijo*_ solo puede significar ‘voy a buscar a mi hijo’.


¡Me hago cruces de que los compañeros forenses de América Latina no sean capaces de captar las 5 ambigüedades que encierra el primer resalte en negrita y la inequívoca significación que tiene la segunda!


----------



## gvergara

Bueno, @Xiscomx, no es que no tengamos la capacidad de ver las diversas interpretaciones que compartiste con nosotros, pero como normalmente la primera oración iría en un contexto (aunque sea implícito), no habría espacio para dudas, y desde esa perspectiva siento que el uso de a no aporta un real valor.

¿Adónde vas tan apurado?=> Voy (a) por mi hijo
¿Así que sigue el Bayern? ¡Vamos (a) por ellos!


----------



## Rocko!

Xiscomx said:


> Entresaco el punto final de mi #2:
> ¡Me hago cruces de que los compañeros forenses de América Latina no sean capaces de captar las 5 ambigüedades que encierra el primer resalte en negrita y la inequívoca significación que tiene la segunda!


Es que no te pones en los zapatos ajenos. ¿Usarías una expresión que te genera cinco ambigüedades o usarías una que no tiene sentido? Es como si te ofrecieran un automóvil que tiene cinco fallas pero que funciona con gasolina, o que te ofrecieran un autómovil que no tiene fallos pero que funciona con Kryptonita. En América Latina no tenemos la Kryptonita que se inventaron en Europa para poder manejar este vehículo en particular. Y no es tanto el fallo la verdad.


----------



## Xiscomx

Rocko! said:


> Es que no te pones en los zapatos ajenos. ¿Usarías una expresión que te genera cinco ambigüedades o usarías una que no tiene sentido? Es como si te ofrecieran un automóvil que tiene cinco fallas pero que funciona con gasolina, o que te ofrecieran un autómovil que no tiene fallos pero que funciona con Kryptonita. En América Latina no tenemos la Kryptonita que se inventaron en Europa para poder manejar este vehículo en particular. Y no es tanto el fallo la verdad.





gvergara said:


> ¿Adónde vas tan apurado?=> Voy (a) por mi hijo
> ¿Así que sigue el Bayern? ¡Vamos (a) por ellos!


Os aseguro que no es mi intención inquietaros y mucho menos subestimaros.  
No, si el problema de comprensión lo tenemos los españoles; vosotros, los que estáis al oeste de nuestro oeste, con unos cuantos litros de por medio, no tenéis problema alguno, puesto que la respuesta solo puede significar _Voy a buscar a mi hijo_ y esto es precisamente lo que nos provoca esa hipercaracterización.

Mi último intento, cambiando hijo por hermano, para resaltar un poco más la incongruidad que nos produce la respuesta, dependiendo de quién la fórmula:

*Diálogo entre un español y un latino americano**.*
—_¿Adónde vas?_
—_Voy al colegio por mi hermano._
Como los españoles conocen el uso unívoco que se da en Latinoamérica a la expresión _voy por mi hermano_, interpretamos rápidamente que vas al colegio a buscar a tu hermano, y punto.​
*Diálogo entre dos españoles**.*
—_¿Adónde vas?_
—_Voy al colegio por mi hermano._
Como los españoles no saben abducir cuerpos extraños, se capta inmediatamente que la respuesta no es concluyente; que no se determina la acción, por lo que nos quedamos _in albis_ si no se detalla qué es lo que va a hacer al colegio:​—_¿Y qué vas a hacer por tu hermano al colegio._

_—Voy a examinarme en su lugar _(somos gemelos).
_—Voy en favor de mi hermano _(voy a votarlo para seleccionador del equipo juvenil).
_—Voy por el bien de mi hermano (voy para justificar de forma fehaciente sus faltas de asistencia)._
_—Voy porque me ha pedido que recoja a mi sobrino a las seis._
_—Voy a buscar a mi hermano que sale a las seis de clase de música._

*La expresión ‘ir a por ellos’**.*
Esto ya es harina de otro costal. _«ir a por ellos»_ es un grito de guerra como «¡al ataque!»: («Yo sólo había sido resistente luchando, [...] gritando a mis soldados: A por ellos, muchachos, duro, adelante, como sea.». Cf. Diccionario Histórico de la Lengua Española.), muy usado hoy en día en enfrentamientos futbolísticos con el significado de _vamos a ganar el partido_ y también _vamos a machacarlos a puñetazos._ Al quedar la expresión desposeída de la preposición _a,_ _«por ellos» _se queda en un mero brindis alcohólico​
*Anfibologías entre «ir por» y «ir a por»:*
—_Ve *por* la escalera _(baja o sube por la escalera)
—Ve *a por* la escalera (ve a buscar la escalera.
—_Pasa *por* el colchón de Juan_ (pasa por encima del colchón de Juan).
—_Pasa* a por* el colchón de Juan_ (pasa a buscar el colchón de Juan).
—_Viene *por* la puerta rota del patio_ (viene/entra por la puerta rota del patio).
—_Viene *a por* la puerta del patio_ (viene a buscar la puerta rota del patio).
—_Sal *por* la tienda de campaña que hay en el garaje_ (sal por la tienda de campaña que hay en el garaje).
—_Sal *a por* la tienda de campaña que hay en el garaje_ (sal a buscar la tienda de campaña que hay en el garaje).
—_Vuelve a entrar *por* la ventana._ (vuelve a entrar por la ventana).
—_Vuelve a entrar *a por* la ventana. _(vuelve a entrar a buscar la ventana).
—_Pásate *por* el banco cuando te vayas._(pásate por el banco cuando salgas).
—_Pásate *a por* el banco cuando te vayas._ (ven aquí a buscar el banco cuando vuelvas).


----------



## lagartija68

Xiscomx said:


> Os aseguro que no es mi intención inquietaros y mucho menos subestimaros.
> No, si el problema de comprensión lo tenemos los españoles; vosotros, los que estáis al oeste de nuestro oeste, con unos cuantos litros de por medio, no tenéis problema alguno, puesto que la respuesta solo puede significar _Voy a buscar a mi hijo_ y esto es precisamente lo que nos provoca esa hipercaracterización.
> 
> Mi último intento, cambiando hijo por hermano, para resaltar un poco más la incongruidad que nos produce la respuesta, dependiendo de quién la fórmula:
> 
> *Diálogo entre un español y un latino americano**.*
> —_¿Adónde vas?_
> —_Voy al colegio por mi hermano._
> Como los españoles conocen el uso unívoco que se da en Latinoamérica a la expresión _voy por mi hermano_, interpretamos rápidamente que vas al colegio a buscar a tu hermano, y punto.​
> *Diálogo entre dos españoles**.*
> —_¿Adónde vas?_
> —_Voy al colegio por mi hermano._
> Como los españoles no saben abducir cuerpos extraños, se capta inmediatamente que la respuesta no es concluyente; que no se determina la acción, por lo que nos quedamos _in albis_ si no se detalla qué es lo que va a hacer al colegio:​—_¿Y qué vas a hacer por tu hermano al colegio._
> 
> _—Voy a examinarme en su lugar _(somos gemelos).
> _—Voy en favor de mi hermano _(voy a votarlo para seleccionador del equipo juvenil).
> _—Voy por el bien de mi hermano (voy para justificar de forma fehaciente sus faltas de asistencia)._
> _—Voy porque me ha pedido que recoja a mi sobrino a las seis._
> _—Voy a buscar a mi hermano que sale a las seis de clase de música._
> 
> *La expresión ‘ir a por ellos’**.*
> Esto ya es harina de otro costal. _«ir a por ellos»_ es un grito de guerra como «¡al ataque!»: («Yo sólo había sido resistente luchando, [...] gritando a mis soldados: A por ellos, muchachos, duro, adelante, como sea.». Cf. Diccionario Histórico de la Lengua Española.), muy usado hoy en día en enfrentamientos futbolísticos con el significado de _vamos a ganar el partido_ y también _vamos a machacarlos a puñetazos._ Al quedar la expresión desposeída de la preposición _a,_ _«por ellos» _se queda en un mero brindis alcohólico​
> *Anfibologías entre «ir por» y «ir a por»:*
> —_Ve *por* la escalera _(baja o sube por la escalera)
> —Ve *a por* la escalera (ve a buscar la escalera.
> —_Pasa *por* el colchón de Juan_ (pasa por encima del colchón de Juan).
> —_Pasa* a por* el colchón de Juan_ (pasa a buscar el colchón de Juan).
> —_Viene *por* la puerta rota del patio_ (viene/entra por la puerta rota del patio).
> —_Viene *a por* la puerta del patio_ (viene a buscar la puerta rota del patio).
> —_Sal *por* la tienda de campaña que hay en el garaje_ (sal por la tienda de campaña que hay en el garaje).
> —_Sal *a por* la tienda de campaña que hay en el garaje_ (sal a buscar la tienda de campaña que hay en el garaje).
> —_Vuelve a entrar *por* la ventana._ (vuelve a entrar por la ventana).
> —_Vuelve a entrar *a por* la ventana. _(vuelve a entrar a buscar la ventana).
> —_Pásate *por* el banco cuando te vayas._(pásate por el banco cuando salgas).
> —_Pásate *a por* el banco cuando te vayas._ (ven aquí a buscar el banco cuando vuelvas).


Estoy del otro lado del charco, estimado hablante de castellano peninsular, y mi comunidad de hablantes no usa el giro "ir a por", sino "ir a buscar (a)". En cuanto a _ir por _lo entiendo de la misma manera que tú.


----------



## gvergara

Lo cierto es que por acá tampoco diríamos ir por alguien en el sentido de ir a buscarlo. Pero me parece claro que en español peninsular es una expresión que, aunque reñida con la gramática normativa, es ampliamente aceptada y utilizada por allá.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Coincido en que _"ir a por"_ suena sobre todo peninsular.
(Y que para mí tiene el sentido de atacar, o de emprender vehementemente algo, más que simplemente "_ir a buscar_")




lagartija68 said:


> Estoy del otro lado del charco y mi comunidad próxima y no uso ni "ir por", ni


¿Cómo que no?

*Comentario ajeno al tema. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## lagartija68

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Coincido en que _"ir a por"_ suena sobre todo peninsular.
> (Y que para mí tiene el sentido de atacar, o de emprender vehementemente algo, más que simplemente "_ir a buscar_")
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Cómo que no?


Nadie dice: "Fui por fruta al mercado" o "Voy por mi hijo a la escuela", en el sentido de ir a buscar.

Además, puede ser pensado como "Van/viene a causa de eso".  ¿Por qué vienen/van? Vienen / van por todo. Ése es el motivo por el que vienen / van. En ese caso, es un uso básico de la preposición y no algo que se parte de un giro "venir por / ir por".  Y yo hablé sobre todo de "ir a por", algo absolutamente inusitado en Buenos Aires.

*Referencias a comentario eliminado. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Rocko!

Aislar el “a por” me ayuda, porque el verbo “ir” es el que me enreda a mí.
De nuevo: si lo dice un(a) español(a), está bien, es bien recibido y no existe la aversión que mencionó una forera en otro hilo; al contrario, sonaría interesante (_curioso_, diría la gente por aquí, con significado de interesante). Por otra parte, es una expresión que no puede ser adoptada por una población entera porque la transmisión se hace de una generación a la siguiente, es decir, la expresión adquiere su naturaleza de necesaria en los primeros años de vida. Los adultos podemos aprenderla pero nunca necesitarla en zonas en donde la expresión no contiene utilidad comunicativa y sí, en cambio, una interferencia causada por datos de información que distraen la atención, porque todo dato inesperado puede ser un distractor.


----------



## Circunflejo

mysunrise said:


> En la frase: "Voy a por pan."
> ¿hay algunas palabras que se omiten?


La única palabra omitida es el sujeto: yo.


lagartija68 said:


> Estoy del otro lado del charco, estimado hablante de castellano peninsular,


@Xiscomx, como dice su perfil, es de Mallorca por lo que su castellano no es peninsular ya que Mallorca es una isla.


----------



## gvergara

Por lo que yo entiendo, el uso de a por está extendido en la península ibérica, ¿no es así?


----------



## Circunflejo

gvergara said:


> Por lo que yo entiendo, el uso de a por está extendido en la península ibérica, ¿no es así?


Sí, pero @Xiscomx es de la isla de Mallorca y parece que allí también está extendido.


----------



## Xiscomx

Circunflejo said:


> @Xiscomx, como dice su perfil, es de Mallorca por lo que su castellano no es peninsular ya que Mallorca es una isla.


Depende de a qué mitad de su perfil fotogénico aludas, dilecto amigo castellano de Castilla, y tú lo sabes.


----------



## Mister Draken

*Diálogo entre un español y un latino americano**.*
—_¿Adónde vas?_
—_Voy al colegio por mi hermano._

En el diálogo propuesto hay un problema: En Latinoamérica por lo general no respondemos así. La respuesta sería —_Voy al colegio a buscar a mi hermano._

No recuerdo haber oído a un latinomericano decir _Voy por pan a la panadería_. (No al menos en Cuba, Chile, Uruguay, Paraguay, Argentina, Bolivia, México). Puede que haya personas que lo digan, pero es muchísimo más habitual _Voy a buscar/comprar pan a la panadería_. Estoy abierto a que los foristas latinoamericanos me corrijan porque puede ser mi percepción individual que, como la de todos, es limitada.


----------



## Rocko!

Mister Draken said:


> En Latinoamérica por lo general no respondemos así.


Hablando de frecuencias, estoy de acuerdo. Yo diría “ahora vuelvo, voy a comprar pan/voy a la panadería”, con una frecuencia mucho muy superior a la que tendría la otra frase con “por”.


----------



## Aviador

Yo estoy de acuerdo con Mister Draken y Rocko!, no me parece natural decir algo como _Voy al colegio por mi hermano_ si lo que se quiere expresar es que se va a recoger al hermano. La opción que me parece natural en el castellano de esta parte del mundo hispanohablante es la de Mister Draken: _Voy al colegio a buscar a mi hermano._


----------



## Xiscomx

Mister Draken said:


> —_¿Adónde vas?_
> —_Voy al colegio por mi hermano._
> 
> En el diálogo propuesto hay un problema: En Latinoamérica por lo general no respondemos así. La respuesta sería —_Voy al colegio a buscar a mi hermano._
> No recuerdo haber oído a un latinomericano decir _Voy por pan a la panadería_.


Tampoco le habrás oído decir _Voy por pan a la peluquería ._
Aquí el tema es que cuando en Latinoamérica se dice, sin más, _Voy por pan, _se sobrentiende por _Voy a comprar pan,_ donde sea que acostumbres o puedas comprarlo, ¿o no?

«El uso de la secuencia de preposiciones *a por* tras verbos que indican movimiento, como ir, venir, volver, salir, etc., *con el sentido de ‘en busca de’*, es hoy normal en el español de España, donde es corriente decir Ve a por agua, Salgo a por el pan, Volvió a por el paraguas. *En el español de América*, en cambio, *este uso se percibe como anómalo* y sigue *siendo general allí el empleo exclusivo*, en estos casos, *de la preposición por*: *Ve por agua*, *Salgo por el pan*, *Volvió por el paraguas*.
*No hay razones lingüísticas para condenar el uso de a por*, tan legítimo como el de otras combinaciones de preposiciones nunca censuradas, como para con, de entre, por entre, tras de, de por, etc. La secuencia a por (documentada ya en textos españoles de los siglos xvi y xvii) se explica por el cruce de las estructuras ir a un lugar(complemento de dirección) e ir por algo o alguien (‘en busca de’), ya que en esta última está también presente la idea de ‘movimiento hacia’»

Si tú no recuerdas haber oído a un latinomericano decir las expresiones que he subrayado en verde, te digo con el mayor respeto que te lo tendrías que hacer mirar.


----------



## gvergara

Yo sí lo he escuchado, y también lo entiendo claramente si lo leo (¿será por la lógica similar del inglés?), pero realmente es muy "exótico" escuchar esa estructura a alguien por estos lados. Siempre optaremos, creo, por Voy a comprar pan/a buscar a mi hija.


----------



## Mister Draken

Xiscomx said:


> Tampoco le habrás oído decir _Voy por pan a la peluquería ._
> Aquí el tema es que cuando en Latinoamérica se dice, sin más, _Voy por pan, _se sobrentiende por _Voy a comprar pan,_ donde sea que acostumbres o puedas comprarlo, ¿o no?
> 
> «El uso de la secuencia de preposiciones *a por* tras verbos que indican movimiento, como ir, venir, volver, salir, etc., *con el sentido de ‘en busca de’*, es hoy normal en el español de España, donde es corriente decir Ve a por agua, Salgo a por el pan, Volvió a por el paraguas. *En el español de América*, en cambio, *este uso se percibe como anómalo* y sigue *siendo general allí el empleo exclusivo*, en estos casos, *de la preposición por*: *Ve por agua*, *Salgo por el pan*, *Volvió por el paraguas*.
> *No hay razones lingüísticas para condenar el uso de a por*, tan legítimo como el de otras combinaciones de preposiciones nunca censuradas, como para con, de entre, por entre, tras de, de por, etc. La secuencia a por (documentada ya en textos españoles de los siglos xvi y xvii) se explica por el cruce de las estructuras ir a un lugar(complemento de dirección) e ir por algo o alguien (‘en busca de’), ya que en esta última está también presente la idea de ‘movimiento hacia’»
> 
> Si tú no recuerdas haber oído a un latinomericano decir las expresiones que he subrayado en verde, te digo con el mayor respeto que te lo tendrías que hacer mirar.



Insiste todo lo que quieras y emplea la ironía como te plazca. Aquí el tema, con el mayor respeto, es que las expresiones en verde no se usan o se usan muy poco, tan poco que resultan muy extrañas. Si quieres darnos lecciones a los latinoamericanos del modo en que hablamos me parece bien.


----------



## gato radioso

Aquí es que somos más descuidados. Toda palabra que pueda entenderse por el contexto corre riesgo de ser fagocitada vorazmente.
Ej:
_La de gente que había ayer en el mercado era impresionante...
vs
La cantidad de gente que había ayer en el mercado..._


----------



## jilar

Muy cierto.


gato radioso said:


> Toda palabra que pueda entenderse por el contexto corre riesgo de ser fagocitada vorazmente.


Yo creo que en una situación donde, por ejemplo, hay un gatito subido a un árbol y parece que ahora no puede bajar, si dos hispanohablantes están ante esa situación y uno dice:
-Voy por la escalera.

El otro entenderá que el primero se va a desplazar, desde donde están hasta el lugar donde hay una escalera, y la recogerá para así rescatar al gatito.

Y no "que va caminando o desplazándose por/sobre una escalera".

Quizá se ve mejor con una frase usando raíl:
1. Unos obreros que están montando la vía del tren, si uno dice:
Voy por un raíl. (se desplaza para ir a recoger un raíl y traerlo al punto donde lo montarán)

2. Un chico que para divertirse camina sobre un raíl, intentando mantener el equilibrio yendo lo más rápido que puede:
Voy por un raíl.


En el sentido del 1, por lo visto en España, se prefiere, al menos formalmente, añadir la preposición "a". Lo cual despejaría la ambigüedad si es que no conocemos el contexto y sólo vemos la frase.

Claro, con pan, es harto difícil pensar en la situación nº 2. No por imposible, sino por rocambolesca. 
 Y un simple "voy por el pan" normalmente se entendería igual que si preferimos decirlo con la "a" en medio.


----------



## jilar

gvergara said:


> No es un uso súper común


Supercomún.

Se trata del prefijo _super-_ modificando a la palabra "común", para decir que es "muy común".
súper | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas
super-, super | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas


----------



## gvergara

jilar said:


> Supercomún.
> 
> Se trata del prefijo _super-_ modificando a la palabra "común", para decir que es "muy común".
> súper | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas
> super-, super | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas


Interesante lo que me dices, creo que abriré un hilo. En Chile está muy expandido el uso de _súper _como adverbio intensificador (tipo _muy_, pero más intenso), y me queda clara tu información, pero simplemente ahora no podría pasar a escribir supercomún, supergrande, superlleno, etc. Gracias por la observación.


----------



## Calambur

Intercalo breves comentarios en color rojo, y algún signo de aprobación o como se llame:


gvergara said:


> Yo entiendo que ese uso de _a por_ es típicamente español, puedo estar equivocado, pero no recuerdo haberlo escuchado en otra variedad de español. Tampoco yo recuerdo haberlo oído, excepto en España.





lagartija68 said:


> mi comunidad de hablantes no usa el giro "ir a por", sino "ir a buscar (a)". Coincido. Mi comunidad es la que figura en mi perfil, o sea: _por mi barrio_.





MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Coincido en que _"ir a por"_ suena sobre todo peninsular. Sí, de la península o de las islas españolas, pero no de esta zona.





Mister Draken said:


> Puede que haya personas que lo digan, pero es muchísimo más habitual _Voy a buscar/comprar pan a la panadería_. Totalmente de acuerdo.





gvergara said:


> es muy "exótico" escuchar esa estructura a alguien por estos lados. Siempre optaremos, creo, por Voy a comprar pan/a buscar a mi hija. Exacto.


A mí lo que me llama la atención es que "a por" no figure en el Quijote... o al menos yo no lo recuerdo. Aunque puede que mi memoria esté fallando...

Saludos a todos._


----------



## Aviador

jilar said:


> ... en España, se prefiere, al menos formalmente, añadir la preposición "a". Lo cual despejaría la ambigüedad si es que no conocemos el contexto y sólo vemos la frase...


Bueno, en Hispanoamérica eso no es necesario porque, como ya hemos dicho, la construcción _ir por algo_ o _alguien_ no es lo normal aquí para significar ir en busca de algo o de alguien.


----------



## Mister Draken

Todos los latinoamericanos coincidimos en que en América latina lo más habitual es "Voy a buscar/comprar pan". Y los españoles nos siguen poniendo ejemplos de situaciones en las cuales podría darse una supuesta incomprensión porque nosostros, según ellos, decimos "Voy por pan".  Nosotros sabemos que en España se dice "voy a por pan", pero los españoles parece que no quieren enterarse, y ya lo hemos dicho varias veces, de que en América latina _*no*_ se dice o se dice realmente muy poco "voy por pan". Así no se puede llegar a nada en una conversación.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Mister Draken said:


> Todos los latinoamericanos coincidimos en que en América latina lo más habitual es "Voy a buscar/comprar pan". Y los españoles nos siguen poniendo ejemplos de situaciones en las cuales podría darse una supuesta incomprensión porque nosostros, según ellos, decimos "Voy por pan".  Nosotros sabemos que en España se dice "voy a por pan", pero los españoles parece que no quieren enterarse, y ya lo hemos dicho varias veces, de que en América latina _*no*_ se dice o se dice realmente muy poco "voy por pan". Así no se puede llegar a nada en una conversación.


Yo sí me he enterado. En España se usa con 'a' y en América no.

De hecho tengo una amiga argentina que siempre se burlaba de mí y me decía: "¡A por ellos!". Me hacía mucha gracia que a ella le pareciera tan gracioso.


----------



## Aviador

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Yo sí me he enterado. En España se usa con 'a' y en América no...


Así es Aldonzalorenzo, en América no se dice con _a_ y *tampoco sin *_*a*_, como ya hemos insistido los hispanoamericanos en este hilo.


----------



## gato radioso

Pues eso está bien: la variedad es una gran riqueza.


----------



## Mister Draken

gato radioso said:


> Pues eso está bien: la variedad es una gran riqueza.



Subscribo absolutamente. Cuando viajo a España uso "voy a por". No tengo ningún problema al respecto.


----------



## swift

mysunrise said:


> Enfocamos entre a y por, que es el punto de mi duda.


Este tema se ha discutido de manera extensa en este foro.  Como decía hace unos años en este hilo:


swift said:


> Si eres animoso, puedes echarle un vistazo a este otro hilo... Espero que no te pierdas. También están este y, si realmente te quedan energías, este.


En Costa Rica, se diría:

_Salí por pan y volví con las compras de toda la semana.
Voy por hielo. ¿Necesitás algo?
Andrés y Alicia fueron por Marco al aeropuerto._

También se podría decir _salir a comprar_, _ir a {conseguir/comprar/traer}_ e _ir a buscar_, respectivamente.


----------



## gvergara

Entiendo que nadie ha negado su uso, e insisto que su uso se entiende; sin embargo, a varios nos parece que en nuestros países o áreas lingüísticas sería muy poco común expresarse de esa manera.


----------



## Mister Draken

Incluso en Costa Rica puede ser de uso mayoritario. Ahora bien, si estamos hablando de toda América Latina, Costa Rica tiene 5.155.000 habitantes/hablantes. El resto de los países sin duda conforman la mayoría.


----------



## jorgema

No veo extraño el uso de "ir por" con el sentido de ir a buscar o a comprar algo. Los ejemplos que pone Swift serían completamente normales en mi país; no tendría ningún problema en decir:

_Fui por pan y volví con las compras de toda la semana._

El tercer ejemplo (._..fueron por Marco al aeropuerto_) no me cabe que pudiera entenderse por acá de otro modo que "fueron a buscar".

Y bueno, creo que todos usan por estos lados "ir por lana y salir trasquilado". No sé si en España dicen "ir a por lana..."


----------



## swift

jorgema said:


> Los ejemplos que pone Swift serían completamente normales en mi país


De modo que pasarían a ser casi 38 millones los hablantes que emplearían dichas construcciones sin arquear las cejas ni sufrir espasmos.


----------



## Rocko!

Tal vez tendríamos que hablar de zonas. Yo preferí en mi anterior post hablar de frecuencia de uso y no hacer ninguna referencia a si es extraña o no la expresión “ir por” porque cada quien tiene su percepción personal acerca de si lo es o no, y es válido que lo digan, e incluso es válido generalizar hasta cierto punto.
Yo una vez viví en una zona residencial que era un mar de casas y no había comercios cercanos, y allí era más natural decir “voy a comprar pan”, pero también he vivido en zonas populares en donde había cuatro o cinco tiendas en cada cuadra/manzana, y allí se hacía más posible decir “voy por pan” y doblar la esquina, entrar a la panadería y volver. Es decir, que las distancias cuentan, así como el si uno se sube a un automóvil para ir a comprar pan, o si uno se levanta de un asiento frente a la televisión y se va caminando a la esquina a conseguir pan. Tampoco descarto que en algunas regiones sea al revés y que digan “voy por” cuando van lejos, y que digan “voy a comprar” cuando van a un lugar cercano. Yo no sé.
No estoy tratando de ser “diplomático”, pero creo que todos aquí han tenido razón al hablar desde un punto de vista acorde a su experiencia personal.

*Editado.


----------



## jilar

aldonzalorenzo said:


> ¡A por ellos!"


Ese es el típico grito de ataque o guerra. Y digo yo que esto lo dirá todo el mundo hispanohablante*, ¿no?

(Vamos) a por ellos = ataquémoslos

No tendría sentido ahí gritar:
¡Por ellos!

*Excepto los pacifistas, supongo.


----------



## swift

jilar said:


> Y digo yo que esto lo dirá todo el mundo hispanohablante


Aquí solo se dice en son de broma e imitando alguna pronunciación española.


----------



## Mister Draken

jilar said:


> Ese es el típico grito de ataque o guerra. Y digo yo que esto lo dirá todo el mundo hispanohablante*, ¿no?
> 
> (Vamos) a por ellos = ataquémoslos
> 
> No tendría sentido ahí gritar:
> ¡Por ellos!
> 
> *Excepto los pacifistas, supongo.



Rotundo no. No lo dice todo el mundo hispanohablante. En América no decimos ¡a por ellos! y tampoco (menos que menos) ¡por ellos! (ya me imaginé que alguien lo preguntaría después de la primera referencia al grito de guerra).

Una vez más: en América NO usamos ninguna de las dos formas, ni "ir a por" ni "ir por". Salvo en pequeñas zonas o regiones, como dice @Rocko!  Muy pocas, tan pocas que a la gran mayoría nos resulta muy ajeno.


----------



## mysunrise

Muchas gracias a todos! Mi pregunta provocó la tercera guerra mundial 😀
Muy buena conversación. Gracias.


----------



## Don Quijote de la Panza

Han de saber vuessas mercedes que un nuevo azar de míster G. me hizo llegar a estas comarcas, contrariando la intención de no hacerlo, al menos no por el momento, y de nuevo me asomo para resucitar otro cadáver.



Xiscomx said:


> Entresaco el punto final de mi #2:
> 
> ¡Me hago cruces de que los compañeros forenses de América Latina *no sean capaces de captar las 5 ambigüedades* que encierra el primer resalte en negrita y la inequívoca significación que tiene la segunda!



¿Son ambiguos cerca de 500'000.000 de _occidentohispánicos_?  Yo también me hago cruces.

Tan sesudos como son las gentiles dueñas y los bizarros y andantes caballeros de esta cofradía, saben bien que "_por_" tiene 27 acepciones, y sólo una se refiere a causa o razón de algo:

7. prep. Denota causa. Por una delación la detuvieron. Cerrado por vacaciones.
por | Diccionario de la lengua española



lagartija68 said:


> Nadie dice: "Fui por fruta al mercado" o "Voy por mi hijo a la escuela", en el sentido de ir a buscar.
> *Referencias a comentario eliminado. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*



Pues sí, muchos sí vamos por algo al mercado o por alguien, cuando vamos a buscar a esa persona.

En España alternan ambos usos, aunque *en la norma culta goza de preferencia el empleo de *_*por*: «¿Qué haces ahí? *¡Vete por el medicamento, por Dios!*»_ (Aparicio _Retratos_ [Esp. 1989]); _«_—_¿Te vas?_ [...] —_Sí, bajo a por tabaco»_ (MtnGaite _Fragmentos_ [Esp. 1976]).
a | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas



swift said:


> En Costa Rica, se diría:
> 
> _Salí por pan y volví con las compras de toda la semana.
> Voy por hielo. ¿Necesitás algo?
> Andrés y Alicia fueron por Marco al aeropuerto._
> 
> También se podría decir _salir a comprar_, _ir a {conseguir/comprar/traer}_ e _ir a buscar_, respectivamente.



Otro ejemplo de armonía *tico*lombiana.



jorgema said:


> No veo extraño el uso de "ir por" con el sentido de ir a buscar o a comprar algo. Los ejemplos que pone Swift serían completamente *normales en mi país*; no tendría ningún problema en decir:
> 
> _Fui por pan y volví con las compras de toda la semana._
> 
> El tercer ejemplo (._..fueron por Marco al aeropuerto_) no me cabe que pudiera entenderse por acá de otro modo que "fueron a buscar".
> 
> Y bueno, creo que todos usan por estos lados "ir por lana y salir trasquilado". No sé si *en España dicen "ir a por lana..."*



¡Claro que sí van por lana!, jorgema, pero en la forma culta y desde hace mucho.



swift said:


> De modo que pasarían a ser casi 38 millones los hablantes que emplearían dichas construcciones sin arquear las cejas ni sufrir espasmos.



Y hay que seguir sumando millones, cerca de cincuenta, sin contar los emigrados.




swift said:


> Aquí solo se dice en son de broma e imitando alguna pronunciación española.



Comillas. 



jilar said:


> Ese es el típico grito de ataque o guerra. Y digo yo que esto lo dirá *todo el mundo hispanohablante**, ¿no?
> 
> (Vamos) a por ellos = ataquémoslos





Mister Draken said:


> Rotundo no. *No lo dice todo el mundo hispanohablante*. En América no decimos ¡a por ellos! y tampoco (menos que menos) ¡por ellos! (ya me imaginé que alguien lo preguntaría después de la primera referencia al grito de guerra).
> 
> Una vez más: en América NO usamos ninguna de las dos formas, ni "ir a por" ni "ir por". Salvo en pequeñas zonas o regiones, como dice @Rocko!  Muy pocas, tan pocas que a la gran mayoría nos resulta muy ajeno.



Aquí somos como un 10% de ese mundo, y no decimos así. No sé cómo dirán los militares aquí (¿"¡_Al ataque_!"?), ya que no presté servicio militar (estudios universitarios), pero recuerdo que un amigo presenció desde su universidad (privada y con fama de "_elitista_") el entrenamiento de policías de una estación colindante: "_¡Contra los estudiantes, carrera mar...!_"; tema para otras discusiones, que perecerían ante la rigurosidad de las autoridades... ¡del foro! 



Calambur said:


> A mí lo que me llama la atención es que *"a por" no figure en el Quijote*... o al menos yo no lo recuerdo. Aunque puede que mi memoria esté fallando...



Muy buena memoria Calambur.  ¿Sería ambiguo el ilustre fidalgo don Miguel en 1605? ¿O acaso pensaba en una trasquiladora lana?






Pero hay más (XIV Congreso de la Asociación Internacional de Hispanistas, 2001):









Es decir, siendo nada "_políticamente correcto_", y breve como Baltasar Gracián, se puede decir que es un vulgarismo que se originó en España e hizo carrera allí, se generalizó, y pasó a ser aceptado, al menos parcialmente.


----------



## SamQhest

Sea no aceptado o sí, se usa. Y ese uso dado, rompe el poder de las leyes del idioma.


----------



## el_novato

Xiscomx said:


> ¡Me hago cruces de que los compañeros forenses de América Latina



Sarcasmo marca ACME.




Xiscomx said:


> —_Ve *por* la escalera _(baja o sube por la escalera)
> —Ve *a por* la escalera (ve a buscar la escalera.



Muy buenos ejemplos @Xiscomx 

Luego me enfrento a situaciones así de deducir el mensaje o los mensajes que hay en las frases, pero al final del día depende del contexto.

Así por si solo "ver por la escalera" puede ser una expresión ambigua. Pero el contexto ya le da forma.

Ejemplos:

1.  Si está trabajando con otra persona y usted requiere alcanzar algo que está fuera de su alcance vertical y le dice a la otra persona o su auxiliar "ve por la escalera", esa persona irá a buscar la escalera, y se la dará o colocará a usted para que (usted) se pueda subir en ella. Ya si la persona se desplaza hasta la escalera y en lugar de traérsela se sube en ella, será como una escena de "Laurel and Hardy".

2. Si su auxiliar tiene que subir a otro nivel más arriba (hablando de altura), tendrá que "subirse" a la escalera y de allí llegar al nivel que requiere. Si usted le dice "ver por la escalera" (para que llegue a dicha altura), y lejos de subirse en ella se la trae a usted, ya tendríamos que traer las palomitas/rosetas de maíz/risetes, etc., y ver otra escena cómica.

En el ejemplo 1, "*ve por la escalera*" significa *ve a buscar*/traer la escalera.

En el ejemplo 2, "*ve por la escalera*" significa *sube por* la escalera.


Y siendo sincero, muy bien el uso de "ir a por". Aunque eso solo lo he escuchado en las películas y visto en alguno libros o novelas. No recuerdo en este momento haberlo escuchado por acá. Si lo he usado en muy contadas ocasiones solamente para ... y siempre me escucho raro a mi mismo.

 Pero como lo he repetido aquí en los foros: *depende de la zona geográfica*. Incluso dentro del mismo país, es más, dentro del mismo estado o hasta ciudad, se pueden encontrar distintas formas de decir algo.

¿Quién está en lo correcto?
¿Nosotros que estamos al oeste de su oeste?
¿Usted que está al este de nuestro este yendo por nuestro este o al oeste de nuestro oeste yendo por nuestro oeste?

Hace 500 años se hubiera dicho sin lugar a equivocarse que sus ancestros estaban en lo correcto.
Hoy ya no es posible decir una afirmación con la seguridad del 100%. 
El idioma, así como lo demás, se va adaptando (para bien o para mal) al paso del tiempo.

¿Y qué somos? Somos meros espectadores del cambio que hacen en el idioma los grandes, aquellos que se atreven y pueden hacerlo. Somos meros aprendices de dichos cambios a brazos abiertos a o regañadientes. Aceptando los cambios y aprendiendo con avidez. Y mientras en el camino algunos juegan a ser forenses, otros juegan a ser eruditos y otros más flotan de a muertito entre las letras, rimas y prosas.

Pero aquí estamos echándole todos los kilos, echando toda la leña al asador. (Si pueden compartan sus regionalismos para esas frases).


----------



## Lamarimba

–_Una compañera me comenta que no se pueden poner dos preposiciones juntas («vamos a por todas»). Yo desconocía esta norma.
_
–_No hay tal norma y es posible reunir dos preposiciones, siempre que tenga sentido: «andaba por entre los árboles», «van en fila de a dos», «se ha quedado cojo de por vida» y muchas más. Lo que pasa con a por es que lo tradicional con este sentido es por, sin a, que es la forma que sigue viva en América. En cambio, a por es un uso propio de España, aceptado por las Academias de la Lengua._

Me gusta cómo se explica  aquí el de la Fundèu, sin alharacas.

Otro día discutimos sobre lo español de España.


----------



## Lamarimba

Don Quijote de la Panza said:


> un vulgarismo


Celebro verle por aquí, de la Panza, con esos papeles tan bien traídos.


----------



## Don Quijote de la Panza

Lamarimba said:


> Celebro verle por aquí, de la Panza, con esos papeles tan bien traídos.



A pregunta interesante, documentación para respondella, y pláceme sobremanera que hayan gustado a Vuessarced.


----------



## lagartija68

Don Quijote de la Panza said:


> Pues sí,


Me refería a mi variante, le respondía a alguien que la comparte.
Sí lo canto: "A la mar fui por naranjas, cosa que la mar no tiene..."


----------



## Don Quijote de la Panza

SamQhest said:


> Sea no aceptado o sí, se usa. Y ese *uso* dado*,* rompe el poder de las leyes del idioma.


_Tal ve tú tiene razong cuando *no*c-compat-te esaj idea. Entérese*n*g todo *que* no hay que pedí que *le* colaboreng en et-te foro; et-tang ped-diendo et-tiempo. ¿Pa' qué gramática? Eso ej iguá en North Colombia y eng tóo em-mundo. _

[Parece que hubo algún cambio en los servidores del foro porque estuve batallando para poder destacar lo que quería, ya que hacía cambios erráticos, distintos de lo deseado.]


----------

